# spalted california pepper tree



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 19, 2017)

got an old dead dried california pepper tree from the neighbor. it has some nice spalting and great patterns. sanded and wetted with mineral spirits





















View attachment 124635

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 19, 2017)

I need some of that.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 19, 2017)

what size, i,ve got up to 8" x 8" x 4" for sturning. but some checking exists in all of it. log section up to about 10" across by 2-3 feet long


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 19, 2017)

the first picture is on the length of the grain(face grain) all the rest are end grain


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 19, 2017)

here's a look at the end grain of the log pieces i cut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 19, 2017)

Any in knife scale size? With som interesting grain like in pic 1?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 19, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Any in knife scale size? With som interesting grain like in pic 1?


as much as you could want. and you can buy it stabilized by my brother @Lance s
dyed as well if you'd like


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 19, 2017)

@Jim Beam it appears they are about 9 inch diameter logs. which means cut through the pith/center. a 9" x 9" x aprox 4 1/2 inch
is available . would fit in a LFRB $15 plus shipping. or trade where i pay shipping to you on two pieces you turn one and return it to me. no cash out for you except return postage on the one finished piece

cut as shown


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 19, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Any in knife scale size? With som interesting grain like in pic 1?


 you can buy that actual pair on the right in pic one if you'd like. i'll measure tomorrow


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 19, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> you can buy that actual pair on the right in pic one if you'd like. i'll measure tomorrow



OK let me know.


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 19, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> as much as you could want. and you can buy it stabilized by my brother @Lance s
> dyed as well if you'd like



@Lance s _ dropped you a PM
Neil


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 19, 2017)

@NeilYeag 

the two on the right are 11 1/2 inches long, just under 2 3/4 wide and 7/8 ths to 1 " thick

the one on the left is 8 3/4 " x 3" x 3/4 thick


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 20, 2017)

Thats neat stuff, I tried drying some it that was fresh cut and wet with no success, it completely wrecked. Your yield looks to be much better...


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 20, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Thats neat stuff, I tried drying some it that was fresh cut and wet with no success, it completely wrecked. Your yield looks to be much better...


the fact that the tree died and dried whole over many years is the only reason it's somewhat whole.
i cut some 12" biscuits one time, of this wood green. i dried them for 24 hours in an oven, thought they were on their way to being dry. in the next couple of weeks when it dried i had 2 " deep bowls from the shrinkage cupping and with cracks from pith to bark that were over 2" wide at bark. the burl(spout spots) shrunk over 50%. it must have a moisture content of around 60% or higher when green

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 20, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> @Jim Beam it appears they are about 9 inch diameter logs. which means cut through the pith/center. a 9" x 9" x aprox 4 1/2 inch
> is available . would fit in a LFRB $15 plus shipping. or trade where i pay shipping to you on two pieces you turn one and return it to me. no cash out for you except return postage on the one finished piece
> 
> cut as shown
> ...



Dealio on the trade. PM to follow.


----------

